
Chrome extension to track your Twitter follows - bvschwartz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-friends/naijihjfccfofepjpfdbpoclacnnmepl
======
bvschwartz
I wrote this Chrome extension in response to the rumors that twitter was
unfollowing accounts without the user's knowledge.

The code is up on github and no data is sent to the cloud or anywhere outside
the browser.

------
welder
Whenever you're submitting a working product that you built, prefix your
post's title with "Show HN: ".

